# Snow pics



## Cavscout107 (Jun 11, 2018)

Winter finally arrived in Ohio. 10 month old Tucker had a chance to play in the snow, then it was off to the wood stove!!


----------



## Wasatch Vizsla (Jan 19, 2019)

Very cute! He looks like a beautiful happy dog.


----------

